# Stephen Curry Q+A



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *SLAM:* First off we have to talk about your jumpshot. You’re known for having one of the deadliest shots in the League. What do you attribute it to? Is it genetics? Practice?
> *
> Stephen Curry:* I always joke that I think genetics has a little something to do with it. I’ve been in the gym since I was 2. A lot of it for me though is practice. I changed my form twice growing up. I wasn’t naturally a good shooter with my new form that I developed as I got taller so I had to practice. I have a natural touch for shooting but it takes a lot of repetitions in the gym and work on the mechanics of shooting that I learned from my dad.
> 
> ...


http://www.slamonline.com/online/nba/2011/04/stephen-curry-q-a/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I fully support ShotLoc. It worked extremely well for the biddy all-star team I used to coach.


----------

